
Outline: Enter the URL, remove the clutter - dredmorbius
https://outline.com
======
brudgers
I do not understand what it does.

~~~
dredmorbius
It is a webpage simplifier, much as the now-defuct Redability, or Instapaper
or Pocket.

It does a nice job, and bypasses some paywalls.

Appears to be new -- a month or two old.

Domain was formerly associated with a Knight Foundation project, though that
appears to have died.

~~~
brudgers
Are there instructions? I did not use Pocket etc.

~~~
dredmorbius
I'd strongly recommend reading the landing page very closely.

~~~
brudgers
The example looks like just another web page. Entering this page says: No such
item. Maybe that explains why I don't use pocket.

